# basic handgun collection



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

This topic is going to delve a little on the revolver side but I figured I'd post it here anyway.

I know people's opinions will vary on this but that's the beauty of choice. 

When I was first started purchasing my own handguns, I wanted to get a variety of them and not restrict myself to one specific make and model. Now through the years, my collection has grown but in the 80's, I bought the following:


S&W 41
Ruger Security 6 
Browning High Power
Colt Series 70 Gold Cup

I already had 2 Pythons and a K22 Masterpiece.

My thought process was for getting at least a .22 for cheap practice, a 
.357 revolver, a 9mm, and a 1911 platform.

If ever I had to scale down my collection, I would keep these, or varients of these platforms and calibers.

What do you all feel is a good basic collection?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Since you asked I don't think a fellow can have to many guns. You have a nice group there but there's always room for more. I am at the age where if I got the money and I see something I like I get it. I go to a show and I see some old gun on a collectors table I get. I go over to the new stuff and if the price is right I get it. Then again I might come home empty handed. I have a hard time paying the big bucks for some of these plastic guns but I am looking at that new Ruger if the price is right.
Forget me selling any as I had to do that once in my life and I am not doing it again.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've always tried to stick to: "For every gun, a purpose." Therefore, whatever lame excuse I can make up to buy a new one, I have a reason... LOL

I have a drawer/range gun, a belt carry gun, a pocket carry gun, a multi-roll shotgun, a plinking gun, and a rifle. My fiance has a nice range gun (the Sig) and a compact revolver. Between the two of us, we have "everything" we need (for now). I don't hunt anymore, but if I did, I've have a big hunting revolver...

Jeff


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i would add
a .380 - probably the new ruger LCP
a S&W snub nose revolver
a 45acp revolver - S&W model 625jm
a 44 mag sa or da
a 460 or a 500 s&w revolver
and
you can never own enough COLTS


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm not big on "safe queens" so my want list is short.

1) A 1911
2) Subcompact 
3) Pocket pistol
4) Full size auto other than 1911
5) AR
6) 12 gauge
7) .357 revolver
8) .22 auto for plinking

I've got the full size, the pocket, and the AR, so my "collection" is almost half way there.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

While I enjoy guns of all types I'm not really in to collecting a bunch at the moment. That could change depending on the future and my interests. I currently own my dad's old 16 guage side by side, an S&W 586 6" .357 that was a present from my wife, an old J type S&W 38 special that belonged to my grandmother, and my Ruger P345. I'd like to add a Ruger or Browning .22 to the collection at some point also. Another rifle I'd like to replace is a Remington pump .22 that my grandmother had but was stolen. I first learned to shoot with that Remington. It would be nice to have just for the memories it would stir.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The ideal collection is 1 of everything. The basic is a good .22 pistol and rifle, .357-.44mag. revolver, .30 cal. type rifle, and 12 ga of choice. The rest is bonus to lust. I left out a good 1911a1 45 acp.


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

Todd said:


> I'm not big on "safe queens" so my want list is short.
> 
> 1) A 1911
> 2) Subcompact
> ...


That is a good list. I already have the SC, Fullsize and 22. I will probably buy in the following order.

1) 12 Gauge - Probably a Beretta or a Benelli
2) .357 Revolver - Hard to choose
3) AR or AK - Most likely an AR - Depending on the election this may move to #1.
4) Pocket Pistol - I'll probably take a look at the Ruger
5) 1911 - For some reason I am in no hurry for this

It will take time to build this collection.

Edit: I noticed in the title about only handguns. Take out the two long guns and we have the list. I'm really considering a Beretta Cheetah .380 and that may come before the pocket pistol or the 1911.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm very much a minimalist. I categorize guns by use, rather than mechanical design. I won't own purposeless guns or safe queens, unless they have major sentimental value. This is my list, which is boring:

1. Semi-compact defense pistol. Glock for me, YMMV.
2. Pocket pistol. KelTec for me, YMMV.

Add a target sighted .22 if you like to plink. Get a big revolver if you hunt with a handgun. And if you compete in pistol sports, pick an appropriate gun for it. That's sport-dependent, obviously.

For a complete battery including long guns, add these to the above two:

3. 12 gauge pump shotgun. 870 for me, YMMV.
4. Scoped .22 rifle. Marlin for me, YMMV.
5. Scoped .308 bolt gun. Steyr for me, YMMV.

I sold all my ARs, AKs and SKSs. No use for 'em. I do have a Garand with no use besides "power plinking." It's my one gun vice. :mrgreen:

But basically, I can live quite happily with five guns. I'm steadily narrowing my battery to get close to that goal. Two more guns will be on the chopping block when I get home!


----------



## rockhill (Jan 11, 2008)

I tend to favor the view of not being able to have too many guns. As far as pistols I have the following:
.357 magnum Ruger
.40 XD service
.380 Beretta B4FS
and on the "old" side
7.65mm Ortgies
Model 3 S&W 38 (not shootable)

I want to add, for no good reason other than selfish desire, a small frame 9mm for carry, probably a Sprimgfield EMP and a full size 1911.

I also will never sell a gun. When I am dead and gone then others can do with them what they want. Call them safe queens or non purpose weapons, (I agree that is what they might be), but I bought them to own and that I will continue to do. Probably should shoot them more but time passes quickly.

Everybody has a different view or opinion on it an that is what makes it great, and one reason why gun shows exist.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I understand what Mike is saying - if one's focus is primarily utility, a minimalist approach makes perfect sense.

I lean toward liking "things." For instance, I can never have too many power tools, although opportunities for me to use a router and a joiner are relatively few. I know in my heart, I just got 'em because I like 'em - but if I ever need one, I got it.

Guns are even worse for me than tools. I got my wife into shooting, not just because she's my best friend and we enjoy shooting together, but because I can help her acquire guns and accessories.

And with the Dems set to take over government, it's a perfect time to get those items likely to be banned.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd tend to agree with you. There are always options, but my basic collection would be:

* .22 autoloader - plinking
* 9mm compact autoloader - everyday carry and most defense practice
* .45 full-frame auto - home defense and some defense practice
* .38/.357 snubby - pocket pistol/BUG and some defense practice

Of course this is all personal preference. I might substitute a .380 like a Walther PPK or a 9mm subcompact like a G26 for the snubby; either would be flatter and easier to deeply conceal than a revolver, but six for sure is appealing for a BUG. Basically any combination of guns that covers most if not all of the basic considerations for gun selection will work:

* plinking
* practical drills
* personal defense/CCW
* home defense/OCW
* deep concealment/BUG

You don't need five guns to cover the bases; a 9mm that has the capacity for most defense purposes, the concealability for everyday carry, the reliability to risk not having a backup, and that you can afford to plink with can be your only gun; it was for me until I bought my .22 because box prices for ammo had shot up about 50%. Those are still my only two; I plan to buy an M&P .45 for my nightstand when I've saved enough that it won't go on the evil credit card nor make food a luxury item :smt100 and will probably not add to that trio for some time.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, for defense you also don't need the redundant capability of both a .45 and 9mm auto. They both fill the same mission. There's no reason a mid-size or compact 9mm won't serve perfectly well as a nightstand gun, especially if you load it with a full-length mag for the latter mission.

My five guns will cover most types of hunting as well as fighting, but of course this is a handgun thread. Two handguns will work for defense, and then maybe a .22 pistol if you like plinking and casual shooting.


----------

